

Unlock Almost Any Car and Garage Door with This $30 Device - sageabilly
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/unlock-almost-any-car-and-garage-door-with-this-30-device

======
lsiunsuex
My wife accidentally pushed the lock button on the garage door this last
weekend (and we don't have a side door).

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMz1tXBVT1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMz1tXBVT1s)

Watched this video.

Took me a half hour to get in, including the drive to Home Depot to get some
heavy gauge wire for $10 for the roll and a constant, push the wire / hook
into the garage, run around to the side of the garage, look through the
window, see where the hook was in relationship to the release, adjust the hook
and repeat.

Fun times!

